# Basque: lagun vs. adiskide



## Carlofaccino

Hi!

I am learning Basque and I've come across two words which mean friend: lagun and adiskide. Are they synonyms or is one more intimate than the other? Are they completely interchangeable?

Thanks!

--Carles


----------



## jazyk

I know adiskide can also mean boyfriend and girlfriend and lagun sometimes also means person or inhabitant. A great dictionary here.


----------



## Carlofaccino

Ah, thank you for the link and the response!


----------



## yujuju

Hi!

For me they are totally the same, it's true that in some cases _lagun_ can be used as inhabitant, but I would no use _adiskide_ with any specific use of "boyfrend/girldfriend".

Agur!


----------



## Carlofaccino

Eskerrik asko!

That is exactly what I wanted to know.


----------

